# Greetings from Virginia!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Tina! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Godwit (Aug 14, 2008)

thanks, i'm sure i will!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Tina and have fun this year. Senior Year hoorah!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome Tina to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

GOOO HOKIESSS!!!!


I went to Virginia Tech and studied Animal Science! (equine emphasis) Seriously some of the best years of my life! I hope you go! you will LOVE it!  


welcome to the forum!


----------



## giddyupgo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi Tina and welcome to the group!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------

